# Need recommendation for good SA juice



## Ginabean (18/9/16)

Hi, I'm coming back to SA to visit for a month in 10 days. I usually get my juice from vaporfi in the states (expensive and shipping a PIA), not enough time to stock up for the trip. I'm looking for recommendations for a really good juice company, fruit flavours are normally my go-to. Will be based in Sandton, so online is a good option as well.


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/9/16)

@Ginabean you are going to get a lot of recommendations... mine is XXX from Vapour Mountain which is a Litchi Menthol and my ADV.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ginabean (18/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Ginabean you are going to get a lot of recommendations... mine is XXX from Vapour Mountain which is a Litchi Menthol and my ADV.


Thanks Rob, been vaping for about 4 years, and got a bit fussy in my old age about juices!


----------



## Lord Vetinari (18/9/16)

Ginabean said:


> Hi, I'm coming back to SA to visit for a month in 10 days. I usually get my juice from vaporfi in the states (expensive and shipping a PIA), not enough time to stock up for the trip. I'm looking for recommendations for a really good juice company, fruit flavours are normally my go-to. Will be based in Sandton, so online is a good option as well.



Closest to the Californian style is made by Nostalgia E-Liquid. http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product_cat=nostalgia Juicy Joe's is a very good on line shop. 

You might like the look of this, and I can vouch for these fellas 500% and they have a store in Jo'Burg

*About Vape Cartel*
BRINGING THE U.S. VAPE CULTURE TO SOUTH AFRICA

Vape Cartel was founded in 2014 by Kieran Daly, a vape enthusiast after a trip to the United States. Frustrated by the lack of variety and quality E-Liquids and Hardware locally as opposed to the United States, a decision was made to open Vape Cartel. Vape Cartel takes pride in providing the finest E-Liquids from around the world at the most competitive prices - right here in South Africa. 

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/

Your super premium imports, www.vapemob.co.za but they are washy with stock but your ANML and Five Pawns and Rocket Sheep can be found there. 

Widest selection of budget imports is definitely http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/e-liquids and you are NOT going to find a more solid reputation. The Durban cats are really jacked, opposite end of the country to me but I LOVE dealing with them.


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/9/16)

Ginabean said:


> Thanks Rob, been vaping for about 4 years, and got a bit fussy in my old age about juices!



I hear you loud and clear @Ginabean! I'm coming up for my 3rd anniversary and I have almost given up trying juices because my philistine taste buds don't seem to like any juices other than menthol based juices... I have tried millions of juices and anything that doesn't have menthol just doesn't seem to work for me.

I do like a few other SA juices for occasional tank fulls....
Famous Foggs Milky Way
Kiff Juice's Slug juice 
Paulies Pistachio Ice Cream
Hazworks Scream and Sunset
NCV Trinity


----------



## Ginabean (18/9/16)

FogFace said:


> Closest to the Californian style is made by Nostalgia E-Liquid. http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product_cat=nostalgia Juicy Joe's is a very good on line shop.
> 
> You might like the look of this, and I can vouch for these fellas 500% and they have a store in Jo'Burg
> 
> ...


Thanks fog face. I see that many eliquids don't seem to come in high mg.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (18/9/16)

Notable mentions in my books:

E-Liquid Project - Cowboys Apple Pie and Special Reserve. You might want to e-mail Vape Cartel and reserve a bottle of Special Reserve it runs out in 3 days they simply cant even try keep up with demand. VERY complex juice, caramelly and creamy, notes of nuts and tobacco undertones. Cowboys Apple Pie is apple pie and honey with tobacco undertones, sounds simple but it really is not. E-liquid Project are unique in offering mostly off-dry juices as opposed to the super-sweet ones in fashion right now. 

Nostalgia - Mad Hatter is a simple vanilla cupcake. Really sweet but incredibly delicious. 

Pompous Pom - Strawberry Shortcake is as the name says. It is a sweet strawberry but the shortcake base is lovely. 

Mr Hardwicks - Debbie Does Donuts. THIS juice blew the door wide open and upped the quality level. Started getting things competitive down here. EVERYBODY has to do some Debbie. It is S.A juice history. Really raised the bar. His Chocolate Whip is actually much nicer to me but Debbie is where it all started. 

Once I get to thinking there is this HUGE list of absolutely incredible local juices. But these are winners to me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (18/9/16)

Ginabean said:


> Thanks fog face. I see that many eliquids don't seem to come in high mg.


THIS is a problem for many. Huge culture of high power dripping. I would recommend procuring a small amount of 100mg/ml nicotine to boost bottles with.

Otherwise Vape Mob have Five Pawns in pretty much 18mg only


----------



## Lord Vetinari (18/9/16)

Take note the Taken Three series is probably also low nic. https://www.vapemob.co.za/product-category/e-liquids/five-pawns/


----------



## Silver (18/9/16)

Ginabean said:


> Thanks fog face. I see that many eliquids don't seem to come in high mg.



Hi @Ginabean , welcome to the forum

what strength liquids are you looking for?
And what vape gear are you using?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (18/9/16)

Do check out this thread for the top voted juices: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-of-the-top-best-of-the-best-local-juice-2016-result.t22369/

Personal favourites in the fruity department for me are Lime Party by Mike's Mega Mixes and Fetch (papaya) by Wiener Vape Co.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000 (18/9/16)

Most have been mentioned. These juices are the most common in my rotation at the moment. VM goes as high as 18mg, Hardwicks does high nic on request I think, the rest are 6mg max as far as I know, but some others may do on request. 

VM XXX
VM4
Nostalgia Mad Hatter with VM4 *OR* Twink'd on it's own
Creamy Clouds Creme Soda...
NCV Trinity
Hazeworks Scream
Mr. Hardwicks Raspberry Smackaroon (currently giving this one a rest)


----------



## Ginabean (19/9/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Ginabean , welcome to the forum
> 
> what strength liquids are you looking for?
> And what vape gear are you using?



Hi there, thanks for responding. Using 18mg, I have old fashioned kanger clearomisers on VV battery. I like the pen size, easy to use, but have to admit I'm probably waaaaay behind on technology. It works for me


----------



## Glytch (19/9/16)

Your own?


----------



## Ginabean (19/9/16)

Andre said:


> Do check out this thread for the top voted juices: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-of-the-top-best-of-the-best-local-juice-2016-result.t22369/
> 
> Personal favourites in the fruity department for me are Lime Party by Mike's Mega Mixes and Fetch (papaya) by Wiener Vape Co.


Cool. Thanks heaps.


----------



## Ginabean (19/9/16)

No, never mixed my own. Reckon I'd prob poison myself

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (19/9/16)

Ginabean said:


> Hi there, thanks for responding. Using 18mg, I have old fashioned kanger clearomisers on VV battery. I like the pen size, easy to use, but have to admit I'm probably waaaaay behind on technology. It works for me



Ok that is helpful @Ginabean

Then I would say you need 50/50 juices (PG/VG)

May I suggest you check out www.vapourmountain.co.za. They are based in CT but can deliver nationwide. Order a few days in advance because i suspect they may not have stock of 18mg and it takes them a day or two to mix it up first.

Their juices (in the category VM Premium e-liquid on their site) are mostly 50/50 and can be ordered in 18mg. I have been vaping their juices for over 2 years in my lower powered setups. Their fruity juices are great.

My favourites are Berry Blaze, Strawberry and XXX
If you like menthol, order a 10ml bottle of their menthol concentrate and add a few drops (say 4 or 5) of menthol to any of the above. Works like a charm. I mean a few drops per tankful of juice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ginabean (20/9/16)

Thanks Silver, I've found out that vape King is within cooee of where I'm going to be based. Reckon the game plan is to see what they've got and order from vapour mountain what I can't get. Thanks to everyone for their input- most appreciated. Things have changed a bit since I was last in Jhb, last time there was 3 years ago for 3 days for dads funeral, then before that 7 years ago! It's going to be good to smell the veldt again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

